

The Making of a Running App (without being a developer) - marklkennedy
http://www.onemob.com/the-app-guy-podcast/2014/7/28/tagp123-mark-kennedy-fitnessrunning-appsrunnerapp-makeroutsource-coding

======
TheAppGuy
Great episode with Mark Kennedy - thanks for posting on Hacker News. Paul -
The App Guy Podcast

